
Show HN: Tongue.js – helps writing multilingual JavaScript - djadmin
https://github.com/djadmin/tongue.js
======
anilgulecha
Nice.. it's a simple string replace according to the source[1].

The next improvement I can see is allowing for numbers from the tongue
language, and overwriting console.log to replace shown numbers.

I don't see a usecase for this -- this is very interesting nonetheless. :)

[1]
[https://github.com/djadmin/tongue.js/blob/master/src/tongue....](https://github.com/djadmin/tongue.js/blob/master/src/tongue.js)

~~~
djadmin
Thanks for the feedback. Currently, tongue.js library tokenizes the code &
replaces the JavaScript keywords. I should consider supporting numbers as
well. The whole idea behind is that people should learn to program in their
native language if they are not comfortable with English. Of course, just this
won't make it happen, since there are not enough resources available to
achieve that. But I believe using this, many tutorials and resources could be
created which would help people learn how to code in their mother tongue :)

